# Google- Are you suffering with symptoms related to your food? - AboutMyArea



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Are you suffering with symptoms related to your food?AboutMyArea, UK - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>Thousands of people suffer from food related illnesses and symptoms such as *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*, Coeliac Disease, Migraine, Eczema , joint pains etc. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

